# First Competition (Stableford)



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Guys/Gals,

Playing in my first competition tomorrow morning. It's stableford rules. My handicap is 24.

I was just wondering whether anyone can give me any tips on the best way to try and shoot a decent score... obviously playing well is key, but I was just wondering if theres anything else that can assist..

thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you nailed it play well just think of good ball placement even if you take some distance off just play straight and dont try and take any huge risk that could end really bad. Good luck can you lets us know how you go?


----------



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

Surtees said:


> I think you nailed it play well just think of good ball placement even if you take some distance off just play straight and dont try and take any huge risk that could end really bad. Good luck can you lets us know how you go?


Thats the exact advise I'm looking for.. I've actually considered leaving my driver at home. Lately I havent been able to hit a fairway for the life of me. I keep on slicing it far right, I know exactly what I'm doing wrong but stupidly never seem to sort it out. Need to practice more at the range with it.

I was thinking about taking long irons off the tee. I can hit a 4 iron 160-180 yards, so thats only 50 yards less than my driver.. except my irons are straight!!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Be realistic. For example, if you miss a fairway can you reach the green with a 5 wood or would it be wiser to take a mid iron and 'bump' it out. 90% of the time you'd be better placed if you bump it out onto the fairway. 

More importantly, remember you don't do it for a living. No one will die. Nations won't fall. Just go out and enjoy yourself and the score will actually be what it will be.


----------



## navticesmoer (Apr 9, 2011)

I was thinking about taking long irons off the tee.


----------



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, that was interesting.

I did say I'd come back & tell you how I got on..

I finished on 18 points. Really disapointed to be honest with you. Hit my worst score around a golf course since I started playing golf. Ended up on 117, where I usually average 90-96. Maybe it was down to nerves? Maybe I did a Rory McIlroy... Whos knows. But what I do know is that I've entered the next one in 2 weeks time! Hopefully I'll play better.

My driving was completely off key. Slicing the ball to the right, CONSTANTLY, something that I need to address sooner rather than later. Its becoming a big issue in my game. I've changed my driver 3 times thinking that was possibly the issue, but I'm guessing its me, not the driver.

Tried taking my hybrid off the tee, just to get the ball a bit straighter, but psychologically in my head, I knew it wasnt a driver, so I was trying to put too much into the tee shot, which usually ended up slicing those as well.

I'll post a video tonight of my drive, see if anyone can suggest anything, but I'm guessing I need to get a few lessons under my belt to nail these issues.

Thanks


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats that the first one out of the way so now you know how it works the nerves should be better next time! Do you carry a 3 wood that can be easier to hit off the tee then the driver, also something I will do if my driver and 3 wood arent working for me is tee of the next couple of hole with my 5 iron yes I lose distance here but I know that I can hit this straight 95% of the time. I have a good few tee shoots and hopefully better hole the confidence comes back up and then the 3 wood or driver can come back out to play.

I think you hit the nail on the head Lessons will be the best help but post your video up here and I am sure you will get some helpful advice we have some pretty smart guys here.


----------



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

Surtees said:


> Congrats that the first one out of the way so now you know how it works the nerves should be better next time! Do you carry a 3 wood that can be easier to hit off the tee then the driver, also something I will do if my driver and 3 wood arent working for me is tee of the next couple of hole with my 5 iron yes I lose distance here but I know that I can hit this straight 95% of the time. I have a good few tee shoots and hopefully better hole the confidence comes back up and then the 3 wood or driver can come back out to play.
> 
> I think you hit the nail on the head Lessons will be the best help but post your video up here and I am sure you will get some helpful advice we have some pretty smart guys here.


Yeah, didnt help my hands were shaking on the first tee (althou that drive, I nailed the fairway with a 280 yarder! Didnt see another after that mind..).

I dont own a 3 wood, only a 5 wood. Yeah one of the guys I was playing with kept using a 5 iron off holes he knew he had 2 shots extra on (par 5's into par 7's), he was getting on the green for 3 still... 5 iron into the centre of the fairway, not long, but straight, fairway wood near(ish) the green, chip & 2 putt.. Par, which on that hole counted as an Eagle I believe,

I think thats something that didnt come back in my game at all, confidence. It slowly but surely got worse and worse. But, I will not fall, back on the horse in a couple of weeks.
Gonna try get a few lessons in before hand!

Yeah I'll get the Mrs holding the video recorder tonight & pop a video up to Youtube.

Thanks alot for your comments, appreciate it.


----------

